# Portable Ice Maker for camping



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

I am looking for any opinions on a portable ice maker to take camping.
Do any of you have one? 

How much do they put out a day? What is the recovery time? Camping world has some that supposedly make around 30 pounds of ice in a day.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

With any portable ice maker that you buy, you should know that the ice is usually hollow in the middle to be able to make it quicker and use less water. Since there is usually not a water line run to the icemaker, and they rely on the supply in a container (usually one gallon) they try to make the most ice with the least water.

Portable ice makers are usually for putting ice in drinks, and not as much for making good ice to keep in coolers if that is your intent.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello- we bought a magic chief ice maker from home depot for about 150.00 a couple of years ago.
It has it's good and bad days, it seems like sometimes it doesn't want to make ice, and other times it makes good, but beware the ice will melt very fast, it's not a real solid piece of ice.
Would I buy one again, probably not but then again, it does save me from buying as much ice as I normally would while camping it depends how much and how fast you need ice.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Interesting. So they would probably be good for a drink, but not for coolers it sounds. If I got one, I would want it for producing some cooler ice on long weekends. Sometimes its just not that close to get ice where we go. I usually put 2 bags in the freezer when we go. One is for the cooler and the other is for drinks. But, when I do this, I have no freezer room left for food, so not always a good option.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Some friends of ours bought one some time back and were not real happy with it. I think it was the platinum portable ice machine or something like that.

This particular ice make would not store ice either, for any extended period of time, it would melt.


----------



## aakanksha5 (Aug 13, 2019)

A drink with chilled ice can make your day. As the temperature increases, we want to drink chilled water or drink to overcome our thirst. But our freezer cannot produce that much of Ice as we expect. Based on my personal Experience I suggest RCA Ice Maker.


----------

